# If given the opportunity to live on two continents for a year, which would you choose?



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

SOUTH AMERICA AND EUROPA.


----------



## Old Trafford (Feb 27, 2008)

Europe and South America by far, the best 2 continents with the greatest variety of people, places and general things to see and do.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

I live in Australia so would still live there but I love Europe, North America unfortunately with all the credit porblems and danger issues wouldnt be a first choice.


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Europe and South America :banana:


----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

Why have so few people chosen Africa?


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

South America ( Venezuela or Argentina)

Europe ( Dennmark (I really want to go there), Norway or Finland)


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Old Trafford said:


> Europe and South America by far, the best 2 continents with the greatest variety of people, places and general things to see and do.


Odd, since Africa and Asia are more culturally, linguistically, genetically, musically, artistically etc. diverse than S. America and Europe...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ That's true. Africa & Asia are the most diversed- and thats why these are my favourite continents.


----------

